
Why is Google Glass the whipping boy for anyone worried about privacy issues? - Libertatea
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/features/why-is-google-glass-the-whipping-boy-for-anyone-worried-about-privacy-issues-9724984.html
======
460200
Google Glass will be the future of aviation avionics for sure. Your be able to
perform more "looking out the window" flying with Google Glass. The iPad
electronic flight bags will be history.

On a partially related topic: Can Google put the Glass tech in a stand alone
wristband/display so no Bluetooth connection to phone would be required? Then
we can have Goo Glass tech on the wrist, no phone to carry and privacy issues
would abate. This can't be that hard. About 15-20 yrs. ago Timex made the
DataLink Beepwear Pro which was a standalone pager watch functioning in the
900 MHz band.

